
Andrew Wiles: what does it feel like to do maths? - RiderOfGiraffes
https://plus.maths.org/content/andrew-wiles-what-does-if-feel-do-maths
======
zaque1213
>> Now what you have to handle when you start doing mathematics as an older
child or as an adult is accepting this state of being stuck.

I left High School with a terrible taste in my mouth for math, which is partly
why I dropped my STEM major for a liberal arts degree. Now in my late
twenties, I am about to start taking math courses at a local community
college. I think the hours I've put in debugging code has given me an
enjoyment of being stuck for hours or days on end. Hopefully this will help me
experience a renewed enjoyment of mathematics.

